# Update for QL 3 MP course dates...



## xarmy (6 Feb 2006)

Update QL 3 MP dates...

The 2006 QL 3 dates are as follows;

April. 3,2006 - Sept. 21,2006 English / one more course to start in April

May sometime, only one course!  That's it for QL 3 courses for 2006!

This info comes from two reliable sources within the trade.

Good Luck!


----------



## xarmy (6 Feb 2006)

There are only going to be 3, QL 3 courses this year.  I would guess, one of the other two courses in April or May should be a franco.  Watch and Shoot!


----------



## MightyMouse (6 Feb 2006)

Congrats Rock you'll enjoy it, maybe not at the time but when you look back on it you'll love the experience. Maybe I'll see ya one of these days as an MP. Good Luck!  ;D


----------



## Stonyman (16 Apr 2006)

Now are these Reg Force MP QL3??  B/c to my understanding they are still focusing on QL5's this year. I have seen the master schedual of courses in Borden and none are listed. You have to take this site with a grain of salt and once I get my msg with the course dates I'll leave a post with something more concrete, esp on Reg Force MP QL3. Although that may not be till 2007. Wooo!!

Watch and Shoot!!


----------



## MILPO (16 Apr 2006)

There's a QL3 course that just started on April 10 and one tenative for May


----------



## Stonyman (16 Apr 2006)

Reg Force QL3?? or Reserve??


----------



## MILPO (16 Apr 2006)

reg force


----------



## stellarpanther (1 Dec 2008)

Does anyone know when the QL 3 course dates will be in 2009?


----------



## grayman (23 Jan 2009)

The only 3's course I can confirm is Feb 18


----------



## MP 811 (26 Jan 2009)

Here's your dates.  As always, max flex as things can change.....

18 Feb - 10 Aug
2 Apr - 24 Sept
23 Jul - 2 Feb


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Jan 2009)

Incase any PRes wondering about the PRes MP Courses, straight from the Army National Calendar

PRES MP QL 3  (LFAA) 	6/Jul/09	14/Aug/09	Course to be run in LFAA TC
PRES MP QL 3 		29/Jun/09 7/Aug/09         Course to be run in CFMPA
PRES MP QL 3  (LFQA) 	29/Jun/09 7/Aug/09	Course to be run in LFQA 
PRES MP QL 3  (LFWA) 	13/Jul/09 21/Aug/09         Course to be run in LFWA TC


----------



## davidsonr_91 (10 Apr 2009)

Why don't they run PRes QL3 outside the summer?  I would love to take my bmq sq then ql3 all at the same time rather then wait an entire year


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Apr 2009)

UPDATE from the 24 Mar 09 edition of the National Calendar

PRES MP QL 3  (Legacy)	DP1	6/Jul/09	14/Aug/09 Course to be run in CFMPA
PRES MP QL 3  (New Phase 1)	DP1	13/Jul/09	31/Jul/09	Course to be run in CFMPA
PRES MP QL 3  (New Phase 1)	DP1	3/Aug/09	21/Aug/09 Course to be run in CFMPA


----------



## davidsonr_91 (12 Apr 2009)

What is Phase 1? And why don't they offer ql3 outside the summer months for Reserves?


----------



## TDV_Valor (13 Apr 2009)

Why did an asteroid have to come down on earth and wipe out all the dinosaurs?
Why are fire trucks red?
Why does cough medicine taste bad?

Really, does it matter why it's only in the summer? Would an explanation why make you feel better about taking it during the summer?

It's the army, and the army chooses what's best for the army. And that's it.


----------



## davidsonr_91 (14 Apr 2009)

Buddy you need to chill out it was just a question that i had looking for an answer not a wise ass comment so you don't have to be a dick about it.  I have to take bmq and sq this summer and would like to take my ql3 after i am done but guess i have to wait a year.  Thanks for the answer.


----------

